# Probleme beim Installieren von Tellmatic unter XAMPP



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,
um es kurz zu machen ich versuche dem Massmailer Tellmatic auf XAMPP zu installieren. Leider bekomme ich unter localhost/tellmtic/install.php nur die Meldung Zugriff verweigert.
Bisher habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme mit Rechten gehabt unter Xampp.
Also wäre es nett wenn mir vielleicht jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte?

Viele Grüße


----------



## vizzy (27. Januar 2010)

Tellmatic ist kein Massmailer! Das ist bitte nicht zu verwechseln. 
Fuer Massen mails gibt es mail() von PHP ;-)

Ich lege bei Tellmatic grossen Wert auf qualitative und personalisierte Mailings.

Zugriff verweigert heisst dann wohl soviel das die Rechte nicht richtig gesetzt wurden.
Bitte INSTALL Datei lesen (dafuer ist sie da)

btw, wer XAMPP betreibt weiss was er tut.

Gerne steht aber auch das Trelllmatic Forum bei Fragen zur Verfuegung.

XAMPP klingt aber stark nach Windows auf einem HeimPC, hierzu gibt es keinen Support, man betreibt keine Server unter Windows, schon gar nicht fuer den Mailversand vom heimischen PC (Spammer?)
Windows fehlen hierfuer grundlegende Funktionen. Ein workaround das unter Winsel gescheit am laufen zu bekommen ist zu aufwendig. Ausserdem verfuegen die Entwickler von Tellmatic nicht ueber properitaere Lizenzen!

Gruss
v.

http://www.tellmatic.org


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,


> Tellmatic ist kein Massmailer! Das ist bitte nicht zu verwechseln.


Okay, ab wann spricht man den von einem Massenmailer bzw. welche Kriterien müssen für diesen Begriff vorliegen?
Eigentlich habe ich komplette Schreibrechte gesetzt.


> btw, wer XAMPP betreibt weiss was er tut.


Was ist das den für eine Aussage?
Und nein ich betreibe XAMPP aufm MAC, auch wenns da MAMP gibt. Hatte bisher damit auch keine Probleme.
Und mit Spamm hat das nix zu tun den ich will das Teil nur mal ausprobieren und etwas testen.

Viele Grüße

PS: Nur so am Rande, du hast in deinem Beitrag eigentlich viel geschrieben und wenig gesagt was irgendwas mit dem Problem selbst zu tun hatte. Das ist eigentlich ein Forum wo man sich gegenseitig hilft. Auch wenn du scheinbar vom Tellmaticteam bist  .


----------



## vizzy (27. Januar 2010)

Hi Ho,

Nun die Kernaussage sollte sein das es unter Windoz nicht laeuft. Das hat viele Gruende.

Das mit dem Spam war gewollt etwas provokativ  Bitte nicht gleich falsch verstehen, aber ich bekomme massenhaft Anfragen per Mail weil irgendwelche 'Spinner' , und damit meine ich nicht dich, das Ding auf Ihrem heimischen PC installieren oder e sversuchen und mir dann in den Ohren liegen das es nicht geht und sie ihre 10 Millionen EMails nicht importieren koennen. (Und das sind eindeutig Spammer ) Ich unterscheide da erstmal nicht, sondern lande einen Schuss vor den Bug, hehe.

Vor allem kann man leicht in Teufels Kueche kommen bei der Rechtslage in Dtld. zu Newslettern. Ich habe schon mehrfach erlebt das User aus dem Internet ausgesperrt wurden, weil sie vom HeimPC gesendet haben (fehlender RDNS , seltsame Hostnamen und sonstiges...), von den Abmahnungen wegen pot. Spam ganz zu schweigen, auch wenn es durchaus auch mal 'serioese' Newsletter sind.

Hab da wohl zu allergisch reagiert ) Das geht aber sehr schnell das man da eine Allergie auch gegen XAMPP entwickelt, allein die Tatsache das per default nicht mal ein PW fuer Mysql vergeben wird etc. (Da darf man erwarten das der user wenigstens seine Anleitung zu XAMPP liest, tut er das nicht, kan nman auch nich davon ausgehen das er sein System beherscht.) 

Auf Windows gibt es so gesehen auch keine Rechte in dem Sinne wie sie ggf.  unter  Linux Probleme machen koennten.
Darum sagte ich wer XAMPP betreibt muss wissen was er tut  Ich weiss es nicht. Ich bewegen mich ausschliesslich unter Linux/Unix.

Sorry, vieleicht war der Ton falsch angesetzt, es war spaet und ich war uebermuedet, demnext warte ich ein paar Stunden. Mir kam nur grade ein Mail von Google in s Postfach geflogen das es einen neuen Link zu TM gibt (Die sind ja da verdammt schnell geworden, und scheinen die Tutorials Seite minuetlich abzuscannen, anders haette ich nun von deiner Anwtort auch nicht erfahren)

Hier kann ich einfach nicht helfen, da mir wie gesagt eine Windose fehlt, und auch der Wille das zu nutzen bzw zu supporten. Es ist einfach so das unter Windows viele Dinge im PHP gar nicht gehen, oder man umstaendlich workaround basteln muss, zBsp um DNS Records abzufragen etc.

Deswegen der lapidare Hinweis das es nicht geht.
Das ist auch ein bisschen so beabsichtigt.

Unterschied zwischen Massmailer nud Tellmatic... Nun ja, es klingt einfach sehr schlecht. Massmailer hat was abwertendes.
Massmailing waere fuer mich eine Art Mail an 10k Empfaenger mittels bad old Outlook und BCC....oder schlimmstenfalls sogar CC (alles schon gesehen, Haarestraeubend)

Nix fuer Ungut, war auf jedenfall nicht boese gemeint.

Wuerde mich natuerlich freuen wenn Du es trotzdem ans Laufen bekommst. Rechte braucht es unter Windose eigentlich keine speziellen, Grundsaetzlich sollte es laufen, im fehlerfalle muesste man halt mal das Logfile konsultieren und dort nach einer genauen Fehlermeldung suchen.

v.


----------



## vizzy (27. Januar 2010)

H nochmal, jetzt hab ich wohl in der Eile und vor lauter rausrederei etwas ueberlesen. Du benutzt Mac, hmmm.
Ok, da sollte es gehen, da MAC ja nun auch sowas wie ein ordentliches Rechtesystem hat. 

Du hast das tgz-Archiv  lokal entpackt? hmmm, aendere mal mittels chown und chmod die Rechte auf einen User mit dem Apache und PHP klarkommen.
Hintergrund ist das das TGZ Dateien enthaelt die auf die USER ID 517 lauten, das ist mein lokaler User hier an Board. 

Aendere den Besitzer der Files am besten auf den mit welchem auch Apache laeuft. Dann sollte das ohne Probleme klappern.
(I.d.R. wird es ja per FTP uebertragen und dann sind Anpassungen i.d.R nicht noetig, packt man es lokal aus, dann schon)
Das steht btw gaaanz unten in der INSTALL Datei 

so, ich hoffe es t nun, andernfalls, schreib mal ins Tellmatic Forum falls noch Probleme auftreten. Grnudsaetzlich helf ich doch gerne.
Und ja, ich bin vom Tellmatic Team, da hats zur Zeit ausser den Uebersetzern nur einen Entwickler. (Un der ist manchmal auch etwas stoffelig ;--)

Beste Gruesse,
v.


----------

